

Ask HN: How should I get more development experience? - flounders

My current situation is I have been doing hobby programming off and on for the last 14 years (the last 3 being more consistently on). I have a bachelors degree but it is not in any way related to computer science. I&#x27;ve done a few small projects (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;flounders), but have had no users besides myself. I would like to get a job doing programming, but I don&#x27;t feel that I have enough experience for that. I am thinking about going back to school for a second bachelors in computer science, but some people I have talked with or things that I have read say that is not necessary while others say a degree is necessary. What is your advice?
======
glambeth94
You seem like a great candidate for a coding bootcamp.

Take a look at Dev Bootcamp or Hack Reactor.

